# my geckos toe nail fell off??



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well yesterday my adult male leopard geckos toe nail fell off in my hand and it didnt bleed or anything, i have noticed that his nails have considerabley grown in the last year could this be why it fell off.?:blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That sounds like he had a skin constriction around the very tip of the toe around the nail and it's died and dropped off. They don't shed nails like they shed skins.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

oh ok ...will it grow back?

and hes other nails are getting long do i need to trim them ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If the nail has fallen off entirely from the base it is as Ssthisto said, likely to be because he was not shedding properly and not provided with the right humidity levels to shed his skin on his feet.

If his nail has come off entirely it won't grow back. Be careful that the rest of the toe has no shed skin on it, if it is a shedding problem and it continues to happen they can not only lose the nail, but the toes.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, also he does have a humid hide but he never goes init he prefers the dry hide ?what can i do ....:blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If he never uses the humid hide, it's because he doesn't like something about it.

What's in the humid hide, what shape is it, and where is it (warm end or cool end?)


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

its a luch box with vermiculite init ...shall i change it to spagnum moss>?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You can try that, yes - how often do you change and/or dampen the vermiculite?

Also, is it at the warm end of the cage or the cool one? You could try swapping it to the other side and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ive moved to the coll and the hot end but no luck ...also i dampen the vermiculite every 3 days as it dries quickly ...


----------



## Smit80 (Jun 23, 2008)

I use sphagnum moss, It retains the moisture for days on end. I only need to add moisture once or twice before I change the moss out.
My moist hide is a medium snake cave and sits at the warm end. My leo loves it and sleeps all day in there. I was concerned he was spending _too _much time in it!

Hope that helps


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*db*

awwwwwwwwww it happens itl grow bak


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

bug man said:


> awwwwwwwwww it happens itl grow bak


No it wont :lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok...when i get my money from my paper round im gonna get him one of those snake rocks were they go in the little whole..


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I use a black ice cream tub and moss she lives in ther, it's half on the mat (that's under the floor) so it's warmish and she doesn't use the cool and hot end hides.


----------



## gecko girl :) (Sep 24, 2021)

i soaked my gecko's feet today in warm water to try and help remove stuck shed and it worked but the nail came off too! it must have bled a little bit because a tiny bit of blood was on my finger. the blood is not my main concern as when i checked it it had stopped bleeding. he has some shed stuck to a different toe too and it has been there just as long. i can post a picture tommorow but for now do you have any advice to help my little Leo? ps his full name is Leo Leroy Leoni


----------

